# Found A Maggot On My Annubia!



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

As i was doing a water change I noticed a piece of dead leaf on the anubia so i tried syphoning it out but couldn't. So i removed it by hand and found a maggot stuck to it also. Not sure what it is and since my Rhom has these black spots on him(been there since i got him a years ago)I want to treat the tank with prazipro. Will prazipro harm any of the plants?
Here are some pics of the maggot.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think ive used prazi when i had plants and it didnt hurt them. Ive never seen a maggot come from in the tank. Id personally keep it to see if it changes into anything so you can see what it is (obviously dont put it back but mayby in some other jar or something)


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think ive used prazi when i had plants and it didnt hurt them. Ive never seen a maggot come from in the tank. Id personally keep it to see if it changes into anything so you can see what it is (obviously dont put it back but mayby in some other jar or something)


it's already gone! How do you dose with prazi? 1 dose every 3-5 days?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> I think ive used prazi when i had plants and it didnt hurt them. Ive never seen a maggot come from in the tank. Id personally keep it to see if it changes into anything so you can see what it is (obviously dont put it back but mayby in some other jar or something)


it's already gone! How do you dose with prazi? 1 dose every 3-5 days?
[/quote]
I think its something like that. Just follow the directions on the prazi bottle.

i usually just do a good water change then dose then dont do a water changes for at least a couple days then start doing some water changes then for parisits you may want a couple doses (not at the same time but dose, water change to remove then dose gain) as some parisites may have eggs that can survive some meds so you want to kill all adults then kill ay left over eggs after they hatch,


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Are the black spots slightly raised ? If so it sounds like this:
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/neascus.html

I had a rhom with it and more cysts were appearing in the time i had it and they drove him crazy ,i think it was the larva that were forming into cysts were the ones irritating him.
It cant be treated apparently but dont harm the fish.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

locust said:


> Are the black spots slightly raised ? If so it sounds like this:
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/neascus.html
> 
> I had a rhom with it and more cysts were appearing in the time i had it and they drove him crazy ,i think it was the larva that were forming into cysts were the ones irritating him.
> It cant be treated apparently but dont harm the fish.


He also has something sticking out of his anus,it doesn't get longer or shorter. I'm giong to treat with prazipro at 1 dose per 5days (max 3 doses)doing a water change right before.
Here are pics:


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks like the above tho nowhere near as bad as on the rhom i had so he may have more larvae to cyst. 
Nice looking rhom


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

will prazipro get rid of them?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Just did a 50% w/c and added another dose. 1 more to go(in 5 days).


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

1rhom said:


> will prazipro get rid of them?


Nope, think we said above that they cant be treated


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

locust said:


> will prazipro get rid of them?


Nope, think we said above that they cant be treated
[/quote]
Im not familiar with the disease but the article said there is no practical way of treating which I interperit to mean theres no real way to treat fish that will become human food. Prazi can kill parisites so it may work but its not practical (or even safe) to dose fish you will eat with prazi. Either way it shouldn't hurt to try as even if it doesnt fix these it could help to kill something else


----------

